# bersa 380cc or 9uc?



## bluehandgun (Jul 13, 2007)

i am wanting to add a bersa to my small stable of guns. which gun has better reliability/quality, easier to takedown/maintain, and any other items of concern i should consider before making a choice.

thanks in advance


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

Just bought the wifey a BERSA THUNDER in .380Auto for Xmas. The THUNDER model is pretty close to the CC in features and design. (_CC has a larger cap. mag and no pinky extender I believe_) I've done lots of background research on-line using GOOGLE and forums like this one, plus borrowed similar guns to shoot from gun club members before I purchased it. Here's my FYI I've discovered/learned from my experience owning the BERSA THUNDER:

*PROS*:smt023
1. It seems to be vey accurate up to 15+yrds - AFTER I bench tested it and sighted it in by tightening the rear sight in place..... (see my earlier post)
2. VERY affordable - $300 bucks. I also compared : WALTHER PPK $500+ / SIG232 $650+ / BERETTA 84 CHEETAH $550+
3. Great safety features & easy to use
4. Nice 3DOT night sights
5. A side/side comparison w/SIG232 was virtually a tie. THe SIG won but not by much?????? (_can't remember all the details_) I think the final decision was influenced with SIG's long history of reputation and quality of their other models they offer. So a gun that's rated A+ that's just as good as a SIG for 1/2 the price....is a no brainer in my books, unless you've got cash coming out the wazzoo.

*CONS*:smt102
1. .380Auto ammo is more expensive to shoot than 9mm, _unless your into reloading_ + it is only about 2mm shorter, but in the area of being only about 3/4 as "powerfull" as 9mm. NOTE:_ some will tell you 9mm itself is a joke and the ONLY cal. to have is .45ACP too. Opinions vary greatly and the debate goes on.......me......shoot what your comfortable with & can afford_
2. The gun is pretty stiff/a little awkward to break down due to the strong hefty recoil spring. 
3. The gun is *VERY* sensitive to feed jams if you happen to accidently _"limp-wrist_" when firing. I've only had 2 in 250rnds so-far.
4. For some unknown reason the BERSA doesn't supply a case and only comes with 1 7rnd mag. I've searched everywhere - on-line or thru local dealers & the entire line of mags are "_Back-Ordered_" with no confirmed re-stocking date - So I wait.

*MY CONCLUSION*:smt033

It's a great CCW, not a serious "_plinker_" or a range "_target gun_". The local dealer I bought the wife's from - can't keep it in stock due to it's popularity & price. Alot of forum members luv their's and swear by it's dependability/accuracy/price/features/ease of maintenance, all which I tend to agree with. *IT'S A NICE STURDY GUN*.
For me.....it's too *SMALL*, and it's sub-compact frame I've found doesn't work well for those with large hands even w/the pinky extender on the magazine. After about 50rnds of target practice, I find the energy transfer from recoil actually makes my hand hurt, even though I'm only shooting 95grn FMJ "whitebox" Walmart target rounds. (_not sure but maybe the fact that the 3" barrel is "fixed" is a factor)_
The model I bought was the total "black" ver. and not the stainless or "mixed" frames that BERSA offers. SO I can't really speak as to any overall do's/don't when it comes to cleaning/maintaining. I clean it like I do my Beretta 92FS......after every trip to the range. It's all good.

Whoa too much caffene today.......Hope some of this rant helps. Good luck


----------



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

I own a number of Bersa's, from the T-380 & 380 CC to the UC-45. I like them all, but my favorite - and the one I'd keep if I could only have one Bersa - is the UC-9. It's a bit heavier and larger (about the size of a Glock 23) than the 380's, but it holds 13 +1 rds of 9mm vs. 7 or 8 rds of 380. From my experience of owning a UC-9 over 4 years and a T-380 even longer, the UC series are easier to take down and maintain, easier to control and are dead accurate straight out of the box. Actually, if you check the Bersa forums, it's literally impossible to find ANYONE whith a complaint about the UC-9 other than maybe the fact the mags are a bit expensive relative to the price of the gun (about $45). 

My vote is for the UC-9, though you can't go wrong with any of the Bersa pistols.


----------

